# Good Super Zoom Telephoto



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

I would like to get a lens with some decent reach for bird and wildlife photography. The lens I would like to get is about $15K and that's a non-starter. I have read some decent reviews on the Sigma 150-600 Contemporary and Sport lenses and the Sigma 50-500. Anyone have any experience with either of these? Other suggestions are also welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I use a Tamron 150-600....donâ€™t remember the exact model but it does the job....




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slane (Oct 7, 2012)

Tamron 15-600 second generation


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Both the lens you mention are supposed to be very good. I also have the Tamron 150-600 and love it. I have seen photos from both the Tamron and Sigma side by side and its difficult to tell the difference.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

they affectionately call the Sigma 50-500 the "Bigma" for a reason. One of my buddies took his to Alaska to photograph Kodiak bears a few years ago. He was able to get twice the shots than his counterpart who had multiple cameras and Canon prime lenses.
I've heard great things about the new 150-600 too. Check out www.lensrentals.com as they carry just about everything Canon and Nikon carry...you might rent one or multiple lenses and test them out. That could save you money in the long run. Also having friends who shoot the same body as you is a good idea as you can always borrow a lens if you don't use it all the time.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I shoot canon and have the Sigma Contemporary 150-600 and have no complaints. Will it compare to a 15K lens? Nope, but it does a really good job for a hobbyist with OCD about my photos (me)


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you everyone, for the replies! Great stuff. How did I buy stuff before the internet?


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

After watching and reading reviews until my eyes bled, I ordered the Sigma 150-600 Contemporary. Should get it in a week or so. I'll post some example pics if I can take any good ones.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Good choice. The key to better pics no mater what super zoom lens you use is stability. It's very easy to get grainy/blurry shots if you are trying to use these things handheld. Specially at the upper ranges of zoom.

Get either a tripod or monopod to help stabilize the shot. Tripod would be my first choice but a monopod would do in a pinch.

Good luck.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

teckersley said:


> Good choice. The key to better pics no mater what super zoom lens you use is stability. It's very easy to get grainy/blurry shots if you are trying to use these things handheld. Specially at the upper ranges of zoom.
> 
> Get either a tripod or monopod to help stabilize the shot. Tripod would be my first choice but a monopod would do in a pinch.
> 
> Good luck.


I have a good tripod and a cheap monopod. I do want to practice with it handheld in good light situations. I got the lens yesterday. Here are a couple of pics right out of the box, just playing around in the back yard. I'm planning on going to Brazos Bend next week to get some alligator, deer, bird, etc.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Here are a few more pictures from the Sigma 150-600 Contemporary with my Canon 70D. These were all taken hand held. I am going to have to get a harness. Wearing this 4+ pound lens around your neck, it doesn't take long to get a sore neck.


----------



## Aktx (Jan 18, 2017)

Was faced with the same decision, was shooting canon 5DII, wanted a 600. Ended up going with a sony a7iii and a 200-600 zoom sony also. With in camera image stabilization, and stabilized lens as well, it was a fraction of the cost of the Canon lens which would yield comparable results. Quite usable handheld.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

teckersley said:


> Good choice. The key to better pics no mater what super zoom lens you use is stability. It's very easy to get grainy/blurry shots if you are trying to use these things handheld. Specially at the upper ranges of zoom.
> 
> Get either a tripod or monopod to help stabilize the shot. Tripod would be my first choice but a monopod would do in a pinch.
> 
> Good luck.


In addition to the tripod, make sure you get a remote shutter trigger. Even pushing the shutter button can jostle the camera and ruin the photos.

Most cameras nowadays have apps you can use to trigger them with a smartphone, but I like the dedicated button for simplicity. Sometimes, getting the camera to communicate with the smartphone can be a PITA.

Wired or wireless are okay, as long as you don't want to be in your own photos. If you do- go wireless.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

pknight6 said:


> Here are a few more pictures from the Sigma 150-600 Contemporary with my Canon 70D. These were all taken hand held. I am going to have to get a harness. Wearing this 4+ pound lens around your neck, it doesn't take long to get a sore neck.


Nice pics! I use a shoulder strap, takes the weight off your neck and still allows a lot of mobility and quick shots.


----------

